# Attack on Titan!



## Terranthewolf (Apr 21, 2021)

So I'm not sure if this is the right forum for it, but I have been watching the anime Attack on Titan like crazy as of late, and I'm trying to find some people who enjoy watching it as much as I do! In so hyped for the final season!


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

i like it in concept but i keep raging at the writing


----------



## Frost Antares (Apr 24, 2021)

The pacing over all the seasons is amazing. Ive never seen an anime that changes so much in the direction of its narrative and its themes so much and have it retain its sense of continuity. Not sure if I´d keep watching past the first season if it just kept being le epic gruesome giant slaying.


----------



## Raever (Apr 24, 2021)

I could never get passed the first few episodes, but then again, I struggle to watch most shonen style anime.
I did read the manga though. That said, I do really enjoy the concepts...well, until they go off the rails near the end.
Kuklo's spin-off was better imo.


----------



## wingnix (Apr 27, 2021)

I absolutely love Eren’s Attack Titan hand-drawn in MAPPA’s version.


attack on titan quiz


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 27, 2021)

ME, HELLO YES!! I don't read the manga and never will because it's not a story I'm interested in reading, but watching. 
I have a Titan!Eren tattoo on my leg haha


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm not gonna spoil anything for you but you're gonna enjoy the ending if you read the manga. Just trust me.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (May 10, 2021)

Personally loving every second of Attack on Titan. Final season has me already pretty hyped!


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

i love at.

the live action movie sucks but the game series is amazing.


----------



## Madhu Bumbro (May 17, 2021)

i have written way too many fanfics


----------

